# Alligator fishing lake Conroe



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

My buddies and I were out bow fishing tonight and came across an alligator. We got to looking up the rules and regulations and from our interpretation of the rules it's legal. Does anyone have some additional information on this subject? 


Tapatalking it up on my iPhone


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

I just read all the regain the website and it sounds like it's legal. Y'all gonna try to now shoot one? If so post up the video. Of course it would have to be in the daytime.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

It is one of the legal means but there IS other stipulations that go with it...WW


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A quick call to you local game warden might save you a big pile of money and your equipment. They are heavily protected and normally need a permit.
I had a friend who took one off of his own pond last year. It was a hassle to do it legal.
Can you make a brain shot with a bow? They don't die easily other wise.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Wet dreams is right. There's other regs involved. There's an additional license if I remember correctly and a "season".

Also, the best method is to shoot for the heart with an arrow trailing a buoy and then let him bleed out much like a heart shot on a deer. Then, finish him off with a well place shotgun round to the brain(for safetys sake).


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

We're going after Em next weekend with bows. The line has to be 300# test and you have to get a forum to fill out and mail in with $21 after the kill. You can hunt them at night as long as you're not using a baited hook. This info is from a game warden. Will try to get video. 


Tapatalking it up on my iPhone


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Sounds awesome! Good luck


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

What are you going to do with it after it is caught. They are not exactly like dress a deer or hog. The ones (16) we got on the open hunt in Louisiana three years ago stunk to high heaven. We took them to a buyer who processed them. That place would have gagged a buzzard off a gut wagon.


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

If its the right size I'd like to process the meat and get a pair of boots made. Not sure if you can do both. 


Tapatalking it up on my iPhone


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

For some reason, something just doesn't sound right here. I got a feeling you better be real sure it is legal. Check it, check it again, and check it one more time.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Barbarian said:


> For some reason, something just doesn't sound right here. I got a feeling you better be real sure it is legal. Check it, check it again, and check it one more time.


I agree I think you had better do some more home work.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 !!!


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

> In non-core counties (except on special properties) alligators may be taken ONLY on private property and ONLY withthe consent of the owner of the property.​​​​​​​​​




straight from TPWD​​​​​
​


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

and


> From sunset to one-half hour before sunrise, only line sets may be used to hunt alligators.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I remember a few years ago a guy shot one on lake Conroe. It was up on his dock, it had eaten a number of cats and dogs. TPW investigated till they caught the guy that did it. It took awhile because the neighbors all thought it was the right thing to do. You had better be sure I would not want that kind of trouble. It could get really expencive, and they can confiscate your boat, truck and all your gear.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

300 lbs line????


----------



## tufffish (May 11, 2006)

the season is in september and there are a lot of regulations you better read before you go after one. the permit is in the reg book you get with your license. i am not sure you can shoot one out of a boat. the way i read it, you must be on private land and what county is conroe in? you have to get the permit from tpw ahead of time if you are in a core county. you have a lot of reading to do before you are legal.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

You guys are too kind, I was suggest _Go for it bro!_ LOL! 
Just kidding, They are highly protected and that is how they made a come back from near extinction. They are pretty cool to see when out fishing. I know they can wreck havoc on pets, but because they are protected the GWs will come deal with nuisance alligators.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

would really check into it more, i have property were i can get a tag, and it is still a pain to get it, with all the paper work i have to fill out, and most of the north end of conroe is nation forest so if he is up there i would really watch out, and i was told other then a baited hook left over night that is the only way to caught one at night, all other means are during daylight hours only.


----------



## smokinfeathers (Apr 2, 2012)

there is a spring season in non core counties, but as posted above they have to be on private property, you cant take them in public waters. hunts on public waters are done in the sept core county season and are by landowner permit or have to draw a tag on a public hunt.


----------



## Bmxstang (Feb 3, 2012)

In Louisiana they leave them on the warf to die.. its pretty funny cause they try to bite you.. they eat all the reds and specs and scare the bait from the lights.. but they put up a good fight


----------



## Davoh (Mar 5, 2010)

Good luck with that. Call me a panzy if you want, but I ain't shootin' nuthin' with a bow that's liable to take a chunk out of my behind. 'ceptin' hogs... they're just misunderstood puppydogs... but very very tasty misunderstood puppydogs...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... i'm just in for the video!


----------



## Bass_assassin (Nov 30, 2011)

After all the responses I think we're just going to stick to gar untill we know for sure if we'll wind up in the Montgomery county jail or not. 


Tapatalking it up on my iPhone


----------



## mossyoak1 (May 1, 2010)

I just talked to a game warden this past weekend(my cousin) and this came up. Depending on if u are in a core or non core county decides whether u have to have your permit before you shoot one. He did say that you can now shoot them with archery equipment in public waters but YOU must be standing on private property(with the landowners consent) when you shoot them. No shooting them from a boat. Kinda makes it hard to chase them after the shot.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Just a little alligator story.
Many years ago when I still operated Triple Creek there was a huge mama gator that hatched a large bunch of babies about 100 yards in back of the store building. Those little rascals were every where. 
There was a "red neck" couple in a old camp trailer in my camp ground. The lady said she wanted to catch one for a pet. I told her they were protected by state and federal law. Best she leave them alone.
She did not listen very well.
The next day Bob Hall, our new at the time GW, passed the store and on down to the camp ground. In about 20 minutes he goes back out with this couple in the back seat of his car. (before they used pickups) 
They did not return that day. So I called Bob since the trailer and their truck was still in the camp ground. He said they had been arrested on federal charges pertaining to capturing alligators. 
That afternoon a county sheriff and a local tow truck came and got the trailer and the truck. 
Later Bob said some one who was camping there at the same time had called him. The lady had several baby gators in a cardboard box when he checked them.
He said the fed GW had hauled them to Houston.
Never saw them again.


----------

